# Cipralex



## bamba (Mar 8, 2010)

I am 8 weeks four days pregnant. I had been on Cipralex 10mg foir two months when i found out i was pregnant. The tablets really helped me cope so much better. I was then prescribed Prozac 20mg after finding out I was pregnant but they made me feel worse than before. I have nos topped all medication for the last ten days and feel a bit low and down. I was teary this morning and do not know whether i should go back on  a lower dose of Cipralex perhaps 5mg. I am worried it will harm the baby. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of this?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bamba,

Huge congrats on your pregnancy  

You need to discuss this with your GP/prescriber. The issues with prescribing antidepressants in pregnancy are complex and have to be assessed on an individual basis weighing up the risks and benefits to both the mother and the baby.

Usually Cipralex wouldn't be a first choice to use in pregnancy. This is because it is a relatively new drug and there isn't as much information about its use.  Prozac is quite often used as a first line choice as there is more information on this and it is generally felt to be safe (any small increase in risk is outweighed by the benefit of using it in depression during pregnancy)

If your symptoms have returned already then it is really important you go back and speak to GP. Usually antidepressants have to be taken for at least 6 months to treat a first episode of depression. It is extremely common for symptoms to return if treatment is stopped suddenly before the end of the course.

Please don't worry unduly about any harm to the baby but do speak to GP about treatment choices as soon as you can. Hope all goes well. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy   
Maz x


----------

